# Bluetooth issues



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone having audio issues with phone calls in their cars?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Nope. Stock, rooted.


----------



## t_ruggs (Dec 7, 2013)

No audio issues here, although no track/artist names show in my car when using bluetooth audio.


----------

